# Bees & Oriole Feeders



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Wondering if I'm doing any harm to honey bees with my oriole feeders? (I'm not a beekeeper.)

Orioles are attracted to grape jelly, so I have a couple feeders providing same-- very effective for attracting those birds, but they also are loaded with dozens & dozens of honey bees (and a few bumble bees) feeding on them at any given time. I noticed the bees are gobbling the jelly orally, but their little pollen saddle bags are not full.

Are they addicted to the jelly and shirking their chores?


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I don’t know if it would hurt em or not. Sugar syrup can be fed I’m sure somebody will know.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you sure they are honey bees first off? Honey bees normally do not scavage but yelloow jackets do.


Honey bees. Also some queens.







































 Al


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely honey bees...In fact, one them dropped her purse and I found her "Honey Bee Union, Local 608" card inside. Yellow Jackets (American) are brighter yellow and you can tell Honey Bees are from Europe--much hairier.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't believe the grape jelly will hurt honey bees. My self I would stop putting the jelly on a saucer. 

Switch to one of these type feeders and feed syrup made with sugar same recipe as for humming birds.
Four parts boiled water to one part sugar. Keep nectar fresh, and don't use food coloring. These birds are attracted to the color orange, so look for a sugar-water feeder.










Our oriole's use ours and some times the hummers share the same feeder.

 Al


----------



## Juliet Cyrus (Sep 9, 2020)

I think use Perky-Pet will not affect to honey bees. As soon as I hung up this feeder, despite not having a feeder up for another week, there was a bee on it, before I even had a chance to step back inside. She checked out the bee guards, but didn't seem to find any sugar and left. For the rest of the day I saw individual bees do this, but never got a swarm. And within 10 minutes I had Orioles on it too!


----------



## oliver123 (Oct 6, 2020)

Many birders face two major issues: ants and bees. This means that choosing the best oriole feeder that is bee proof has to be done and done fast. First Nature is amazing in this aspect. It's designed anti-leak so ants and bees might not get attracted.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)

doc- said:


> Wondering if I'm doing any harm to honey bees with my oriole feeders? (I'm not a beekeeper.)
> 
> Orioles are attracted to grape jelly, so I have a couple feeders providing same-- very effective for attracting those birds, but they also are loaded with dozens & dozens of honey bees (and a few bumble bees) feeding on them at any given time. I noticed the bees are gobbling the jelly orally, but their little pollen saddle bags are not full.
> 
> Are they addicted to the jelly and shirking their chores?


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)

You really don’t need to worry about Yellow Jackets and Ants at the feeders as Orioles eat them too. Orioles will eat up to 4k insects a day. The jam/jelly/oranges is just desert for them. 

Everyone says feed jelly, I found they also LOVE Raspberry Jam.

I have a home made Oriole feeder painted Kubota Orange, to be sure it’s seen, and it has attracted an abundance of Orioles. (pictures shot from a distance so not to spook them) A male and the less vivid female. It’s also mid afternoon and 33C so not a lot of action just now. It picks up as the day cools.

I sit on my porch daily smoking my pipe and watching all our birds as I’m retired and really don’t have a life!
Birds visiting our feeders
Orioles - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Blue Jays - too many to count
Ruby Throated Hummingbirds - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Red Breasted Grosbeaks - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Cardinals - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Warblers - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Shrikes - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Robins - which are here all year eating berries in our woods.
Goldfinches - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Raspberry Finches- several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Downy & Pileated Woodpeckers - several breeding pairs increasing annually 
Then of course Racoons as janitorial staff in the evening.
Also the usual contingent of Blackbirds and Redwing Blackbirds


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Steveear (Sep 9, 2021)

My garden has been visited by orioles, and to keep them in, I made an oriole feeder to keep them in my garden. I used baling wire and a Deli cup to make an Oriole feeder. The first step is to drill some small holes at the bottom of the deli cup. Then, I made a circle with wire that is just the right size to carry the deli cup. It is recommended to use pliers to secure and tighten. The next step is to bend the baling wire end to hang the deli cup onto the Poole feeder. Finally, I put their favorite food in that homemade feeder, which is jelly. As expected, the orioles proved to be very fond of them.


----------

